# 2L ABA swap into B5 A4 quattro



## mk2Newb (Jun 17, 2012)

I have several swaps into various platforms under my belt... Vr into mk2, TDI into mk1, 20v into mk3, 30v into a b4 Audi... My question is I would like to swap a Built ABA into an A4 quattro. I am looking at several aeb a4 cars... Makes the swap easier... Built aba as in srp pistons, scat rods, balanced rotating assembly, 268 can, ARP fasteners theoughout , lightweight valve train, ATP turbo manifold, t3/t4 hybrid turbo... Basically a 350hp ABA... I would like to swap into the b5, and then sort the electronics... Anyone else do this swap? And no I don't want to build the AEB... Other than keeping the head for my 2.1l conversion later on... I have several other projects the AEB head will go onto before I possibly swap the 2.1 into the a4... Looking for constructive critiques... And I have searched vortex, motor geek and the web itself... And I am a mechanic by trade and have owned VW's and Audi over the last 22yrs... 26 cars to be exact... Including my HX52 turbo 3L vr6 coupe...


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

i'd love to see you attempt this. i too have thought about this for quite some time. 

the wiring would probably just be the reverse of doing an aeb swap in a ce2 car. so hopefully that shouldn't be an issue. 

clutch components should just bolt and go as well. 

figure you'd pull the accessories and oil systems and swap them out. sort of like a 1.8t swap in reverse. 

please start a thread if you do attempt this. with the amount of still strong running aba's out there this would be a great alternative to a expensive rebuild of a 1.8t :beer:


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I've never seen one myself - I'd guess because people just built 20/20s instead. It should be pretty simple though - as above, sump, oil pump pickup, filter head, clutch n flywheel etc. 

Just for curiosity value, there was a 1.6L crossflow B5 available in Europe:










This had an alloy block iirc, along with a bunch of other lightweight bits. 

Interested to see what you come up with


----------



## mk2Newb (Jun 17, 2012)

That 1.6L crossflow intake manifold is interesting..curious on the bolt pattern for that. Have u seen a gasket for one compared to an ABA or AEG/AZH? I have been looking at several 1.8T cars as well. I haven't looked at an a4 wiring diagram yet.... I was thinking on using modified 1.8 electronics with maf delete, SAI delete, EGR delete, AEG Camsensor in place of the AEB cam sensor and possibly lugtronics for software... Use the modified 1.8t software to control the ABA... Yes no? I'd like to run 14-18psi through it... The AEB block and the ABA both have the same mounting bosses and holes on the block so no problem there. The narrower cylinder head vs the 20V will allow for more room for a proper turbo manifold. I have the oil pan, oil lines, Passat PD oil cooler and mounting spindle... I may have to use the AEB pan and oil pickup with my new high flow pump.... Not 100% on that.. When I get the car I will pull the engine and remove àll the AEB accessories and bolt them to an ABA block on a stand so I can visualize everything... I would like to make this as OEM as possible...


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

The inlet manifold gasket is the same so I guess its probably the same head as the ABA, just with the smaller capacity block.










I would have thought you'd want a short-runner manifold for turbo though? The 1.6 throttle body is on the back pointing towards the firewall which probably isn't very useful.

The only thing that springs to mind running the ABA on AEB electronics is the ignition system, since the AEB has coil on plug. You could possibly use something like LSx coils with HT leads like people do with the I5s. The other thing is the cam position sensor on the front of the AEB which the ABA doesn't have, but you should be able to modify an ABA distributor to achieve the same effect.

You'd probably need to keep the AEB throttle body for the electronics to be happy, but that shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## mk2Newb (Jun 17, 2012)

The North American AEG/AZH mk4 Sohc engine uses a can position sensor behind the can gear to reference the four cylinders, with a crank position sensor similar to the ABA. I was planning on using that sensor to replicate AEB cam timing... I have a spare AEG engine sitting in my parts stash...

The manifold was just a curiosity for a mk3 aba project...


----------



## Aeb-reid (May 31, 2012)

Any updates on this?


----------



## mk2Newb (Jun 17, 2012)

I have an AEB, ABA and an AZH in my kitchen doing mockup. I have a few other projects on the go as well, plus just picked up a one owner DE VR6 GTI. The ABA and AEB are almost identical on the outside, as far as holes and bosses...


----------

